# Solved: IPv4 - no internet access



## Nydia (Aug 19, 2012)

I have Dell XPS L502X, Windows 7 Home Premium.
My internet was working last night but when I turned it on this morning it would not connect.
It is connected to my bt homehub with full strength but no internet access. It says IPV4 No Internet Access. I tried using a wire to connect it but that did not work either. 
Other devices are connecting. So can't be a problem with the internet itself.

I did the ipconfig thing so here are the details:
Hope someone can please help me.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nicole>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nicole-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-0B-67-A5-19
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-0B-67-A5-19
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-0B-67-A5-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d821:b5e7:31f7:8683%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.76(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 19 August 2012 16:01:42
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 20 August 2012 16:01:42
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242541835
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-77-D6-D9-84-8F-69-B6-DB-4B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-8F-69-B6-DB-4B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {9FD25221-97AF-41D3-8576-90E92C0774D2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {67D142ED-9A2E-4243-AD21-F4365A82CA0C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {404D3CC6-270D-4E60-8D2E-BE0A60960979}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc 
would you try safemode with networking with a cable connected
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

would you do the following ping tests 192.168.1.254
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.254*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Nydia (Aug 19, 2012)

I use McAfee.

In safemode the internet works.

Did you want me to do these tests in safemode or normal? I did them in normal.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nicole>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Nicole>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Nicole>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Nicole>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> In safemode the internet works.


so something is blocking access



> I use McAfee.


 its possible its mcafee - do you have a full paidup subscription to mcafee

i would make a note of any subscription keys and uninstall mcafee with the instructions and removal tool below 
that can often block acess

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee Removal Tool *
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Nydia (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes it was McAfee. I did the 2 types of uninstalling, although the internet started working after just uninstalling it on the add/remove programs. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: excellent - thanks for letting us know


----------

